# Multiple Fish Hospital Tank



## volsmzp1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I currently have 2 fish in my hospital tank. Both have been in there for about 3 weeks. They were placed in for ich. My yellow tang has recovered flawlessly, and in my opinion, is ready to come out. My trigger still shows some signs, albeit not a lot of ich. 

My question is do I have to wait until both fish are showing no signs before I pull the tang out?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, wait. How do you know the Yellow doesn't still have it? What kind of QT are they in? Hypo? Medicated? Ichs life span will run around 6 weeks.


----------



## volsmzp1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks-

They are in copper med. I am not sure YT doesn't still have it, just haven't been any visible spots since about 3 days after medication started.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com


----------

